# [REVIEW] 500 Watt Be Quiet! Netzteile im Roundup - Muss es immer das teuerste sein?



## Braineater (2. Februar 2017)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​* 


►Vorwort und Danksagung

*Im folgenden Roundup werde ich einen Blick auf die verschiedenen ATX  Netzteilserien von be quiet! werfen. Das Interessante dabei ist, dass die vorliegenden Netzteile fast alle Effizienzklassen von Platin, über Gold über Silber bis zu 80 Plus abdecken.  Bei der  Ausgangsleistung habe ich mich auf für die für die meisten Systeme gängige 500Watt bzw. 550Watt Klasse beschränkt. Wie sich das Dark  Power Pro 11, Straight Power 10, Pure Power 9 und System Power 8  geschlagen haben, erfahrt Ihr in den nachfolgenden Zeilen.

Ein großer Dank geht an dieser Stelle an bequiet! für die Bereitstellung der Samples.
*


►Verpackung und Ausstattung

Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt

*Das Dark Power Pro 11 kommt nicht nur in dem größten Karton aller Testprobanden daher, sondern kann auch mit dem meisten Zubehör aufwarten. Zum Lieferumfang gehören neben 10 Kabelsträngen mit verschiedenen Stecker-Konfigurationen noch ein Schwung Kabel, um Lüfter direkt am Netzteil anzuschließen sowie eine Packung verschiedener Schrauben und Kabelbinder. Außerdem liegt noch ein sogenannter Overclocking Key mit im Paket, dieser ermöglicht den Wechsel von vier unabhängigen 12V-Leitungen zu einer massiven 12V-Leitung. Übrigens besitzt das Dark Power Pro 5 Jahre Garantie sowie einen  Express-Austauschservice im ersten Jahr (nur in Deutschland und  Frankreich).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Mit 60cm zum ersten Anschluss pro Kabelstrang bzw. sogar 70cm beim ESP Kabel bietet das Dark Power Pro eine mehr als ausreichende  Länge um auch in größeren Towern die Kabel noch ordentlich verlegen zu können ohne auf Verlängerungen angewiesen zu sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt
*
Die Verpackung des Straight Power 10 beherbergt insgesamt 6 modulare Kabelstränge sowie einige Einweg-Kabelbinder und eine Tüte mit Schrauben. Damit bringt das Netzteil alles mit, was für den Betrieb notwendig ist. Auf umfangreiche Extras wie beim Dark Power wurde verzichtet. Wie auch der große Bruder kommt das Straight Power 10 mit 5 Jahre  Garantie und Express-Austauschservice im ersten Jahr (nur in Deutschland  und Frankreich).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Während das ATX Kabel, die PCI-e und die EPS Kabel mit 60cm bzw. 70cm Kabellänge daherkommen bieten die übrigen Anschlusskabel immerhin noch 55cm bis zum jeweils ersten Anschluss. Auch hier ist die Länge ist ausreichend um auch in größeren Towern die Kabel noch vernünftig hinter dem Tray verlegen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Pure Power 9 CM 500 Watt
*
Ausstattungstechnisch ist das Pure Power 9 dem Straight Power 10 sehr ähnlich. Im Lieferumfang finden sich 5 Kabelstränge, eine Tüte Schrauben und ein Paar Kabelbinder. Der ESP Strang ist hier nun fest am Netzteil integriert. Die modularen Kabel kommen zudem in Flachkabel-Ausführung daher. Im Grunde genommen bietet auch das Pure Power alles was nötig ist um sofort loszulegen. Das Pure Power kommt mit einer drei jährigen Garantie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bei den Kabellängen muss das Pure Power im Vergleich zu den beiden größeren Netzteilserien wieder Federn lassen. Der ATX Strang bringt es auf 55cm, das EPS Kabel auf 60cm und alle restlichen Kabel (auch die PCI-e Kabel) haben ihren ersten Anschluss bei 50cm. Bei größeren Towern könnte man hier unter Umständen schon auf Verlängerungen angewiesen sein, falls man die Kabel ordentlich hinter dem Tray verlegen möchte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*System Power 8 500 Watt
*
Das System Power Netzteil richtet sich eigentlich an Systembuilder, entsprechend spartanisch fällt das Zubehör aus. Der Handelsversion des Netzteils liegen zumindest eine kurze Anleitung und ein Kaltgerätestecker bei. Eine modulare Ausführung gibt es übrigens nicht. Immerhin bietet das Systempower 8 Netzteil drei Jahre Garantie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die länge des ATX und EPS Kabels sind beim Systempower identisch zum Pure Power, sprich 55cm bzw. 60cm. Das PCI-e Kabel ist 50cm lang und die SATA/FDD Stromkabel 55cm bzw. 35cm. Das man mit solchen Längen keinen Schönheitswettbewerb beim Kabelmanagement gewinnen kann sollte klar sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braineater (2. Februar 2017)

*Technische Daten*

*►Technische Daten

*Gleich vorneweg: Man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich auf ein Öffnen der Netzteile verzichtet habe. Dafür gibt es mehrere Gründe. Zum einen soll das hier kein Review im klassischen Sinne darstellen, sondern eher eine Art Entscheidungshilfe für die Netzteilwahl. An dieser Stelle würde ich behaupten, dass sich ein Großteil der Netzteilkäufer nicht im Detail für die verbaute Technik interessiert, solange das Netzteil nachgewiesener Maßen seinen Dienst zuverlässig und effizient erfüllt.  Zum anderen fehlt mir schlicht die Erfahrung jedem Bauteil eine Funktion zuzuordnen und diese noch fachgerecht zu bewerten. Deswegen wurde der technische Aspekt auf die wichtigsten Eckdaten beschränkt. Hier gibt es genügend andere Reviews die das Thema professioneller und ausführlicher behandeln.

*
Dark Power Pro 11 550 Watt
*
Das Dark Power Pro besitzt nicht nur das hochwertigste Gehäuse von allen Testkandidaten sondern mit einer Gehäusegröße von 180 x 150 x 86mm auch das längste. Am Netzteilgehäuse findet sich ein zusätzlicher Rahmen zur Entkopplung von der Gehäuse-Rückwand. Aufgrund der Länge ist das Netzteil  eventuell nicht mit jedem Gehäuse kompatibel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Für die Kühlung ist ein entkoppelter be quiet! SilentWings 3 Lüfter in einer Größe von 135mm zuständig, welcher bei der 550 Watt Variante mit maximal 1200 Umdrehungen zu Werke geht. Der Lüfter soll dank Fluid-Dynamic-Lager mit Kupferkern, hochwertigem 6-Pol Lüfter-Motor und strömungsoptimierter Rotorblätter besonders leise arbeiten. Als Besonderheit lassen sich am Dark Power Pro 11 noch bis zu vier Gehäuselüfter direkt am Netzteil an den extra dafür vorgesehenen Anschlüssen anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Elektronik des Dark Power Pro 11 wird von FSP gefertigt und setzt auf ein modernes Layout mit LLC Resonanzwandlung und einer DC-DC Technologie für die Nebenspannungen. Mit dem Dark Power Pro 11 hat be quiet! erstmals mit den kleineren Netzteil Serien ein 80 Plus Platinum Zertifikat erreicht. Bei der Bauteilbestückung vertraut man auf langlebige und hochwertige Kondensatoren von Rubycon, Nippon Chemicon sowie CapXon.


*Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt
*
Das Gehäuse des Straight Power ist mit 160 x 150 x 86mm eine Stück kürzer als das Dark Power Pro. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist ebenso hochwertig wie die des großen Bruders, allerdings verzichtet das Straight Power auf zusätzliche Elemente zur Entkopplung von der Gehäuserückwand. Auch beim Straight Power sorgt ein laufruhiger be quiet! SilentWings 3 Lüfter mit 135mm Durchmesser und maximal 1200Umdrehungen für die Kühlung der Elektronik. Für maximale Luftzufuhr sorgt ein trichterförmiger Lufteinlass.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die mit 80PLUS Gold-Zertifizierung versehene Technik im Straight Power kommt ebenfalls von FSP und besteht aus einem Umrichteraufbau mit Active Clamp samt DC/DC Spannungsregulation mit Synchronous Rectification auf der Sekundärseite. Dabei werden  die Spannungen auf den 3,3 und 5 Volt Schienen aus der 12 Volt Leitung erzeugt. Die verwendete Topologie eignet sich gut für den mittleren Leistungsbereich und ist günstiger zu fertigen als eine LLC-Resonanzwandler Topologie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die verbauten Kondensatoren mit einer maximalen Betriebstemperatur von 105° stammen von Teapo sowie Taicon und gehören zur guten Mittelklasse.


*Pure Power 9 CM 500 Watt

*Das Gehäuse des Pure Power 9 besitzt die gleiche Größe wie das Straight Power 10 (160 x 150 x 86mm). Das dafür verwendete Blech ist allerdings etwas dünnwandiger und der trichterförmige Lufteinlass wurde werrationalisiert.

Beim verbauten Lüfter handelt es sich um ein speziell für das Netzteil angefertigtes Modell von be quiet! mit einer Rahmengröße von 120mm. Der Lüfter bringt es laut Datenblatt auf maximal 1600 Umdrehungen und setzt auf einen 4-poligen Motor mit Riffle Lager.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auch die Elektronik des Pure Power 9 Netzteils stammt von FSP und setzt auf zwei 12V Leitungen. Das Netzteil bietet dabei eine 80 Plus Silber Zertifizierung. Auf der technischen Seite setzt man auf einen Forward-Konverter mit aktiver Klemmung samt synchroner Gleichrichtung. Im Vergleich zum Dark Power Pro 11 oder Straight Power 9 wurde auf den Einsatz einer DC-DC Wandlung zur Erzeugung der Nebenspannungen verzichtet, zudem ist dieser Bereich gruppenreguliert. Hier werden alle Nebenspannungen (3,3V; 5V und 12V) von einer Spule abgegriffen. Kleine Schwankungen wirken sich also direkt auf alle Nebenspannungen aus.

Das kürzlich veröffentlichte Pure Power 10 verfügt im Gegensatz zum hier getesteten Vorgänger über eine DC-DC Wandlung im Sekundärbereich und rückt damit etwas näher an das Straight Power 10 heran.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kondensatoren im Netzteil stammen alle von Teapo und sind auf 85° im Primärbereich und 105° im Sekundärbereich ausgelegt. Eine solide Ausstattung für den angepeilten Preisbereich.


*System Power 8 500 Watt
*
Mit einer Größe von 140 x 150 x 86 ist das Systempower 8 das kleinste ATX Netzteil von be quiet! . Das Gehäuse ist hinsichtlich Materialwahl und Verarbeitungsqualität identisch zum Pure Power 9. Als Lüfter setzt man auf einen 120mm Yate Loon D12SH-12 Lüfter. Dieser nutzt ein günstiges Sleeve Lager und bringt es auf maximal 2200 Umdrehungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Technik im 500 Watt starken Systempower 8 stammt von HEC. Zu den Eckdaten gehören eine DoubleForward Konverter-Technologie, eine Gruppenregulierung der Nebenspannungen und zwei unabhängige 12V-Leitungen. Mit einer Effizienz von bis zu 87% erreicht das Systempower 8 eine 80Plus Zertifizierung und bildet damit das Schlusslicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Kondensatorbestückung kommt ein Mix aus Teapo und Nicon-Chemicon zum Einsatz. Mit einer Auslegung 85° im Primärbereich und 105° im Sekundärbereich fällt die Auswahl durchaus solide aus.


*►Schutzschaltungen
*
Trotz unterschiedlicher technischer Grundlagen hat be quiet! in allen Netzteilserien die wichtigsten Sicherungsschaltungen realisiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Lobenswert: Selbst das günstige System Power 8 verfügt über einen vollständigen Satz an Schutzschaltungen!


----------



## Braineater (2. Februar 2017)

*Testsystem, Testaufbau und Messungen*

*►Testsystem und Testaufbau
*
Das man zuhause nicht eben mal eine Chroma für professionelle Netzteiltests stehen hat, sollte denke ich jedem klar sein. Ich habe dennoch versucht mit den mir zur Verfügung stehen Mitteln für möglichst gleichbleibende Test-Bedingungen hinsichtlich Umgebungslautstärke, anliegender Last und Umgebungstemperatur zu sorgen.
*
Testsystem
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Für die Lasttests wurde das System mehr oder minder stark übertaktet um möglichst nah an die 500Watt heran zu kommen. Die Grafikkarte lief bei einem dauerhaften Boosttakt von 2100MHz. Die CPU wurde auf 4,6 GHz übertaktet, dabei wurde die VCore auf 1,42V angehoben, damit die CPU ordentlich Wärme produziert. Der RAM wurde mit 4000MHz CL15-15-15-35 betrieben und lief mit 1,5V VDimm. Gekühlt wurde das System mit einer Wasserkühlung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Testaufbau
*
Als Teststation für die Netzteile diente ein stabiler, größerer Karton, welcher mit Styropor und Decken ausgekleidet wurde. Der Karton stand vor einer Heizung um eine leicht erhöhte Umgebungstemperatur zu simulieren, denn immerhin heizt sich das Innere des PCs während des Betriebs ja auch auf. Diese lag bei allen Tests zwischen 25-26 Grad und wurde mit einem handelsüblichen Hausthermometer überwacht und bei Bedarf durch ein kurzes Öffnen des Kartons angepasst.
Ich habe versucht vier verschiedene Szenarien zu schaffen um die Netzteile verschiedenen Lastsituation auszusetzen:


*Idle*: Geöffneter Desktop ohne laufende Programme. 
*CPU Last*: Prime95 Custom Run fixiert bei 12k mit FFTs in place. 
*3D Mark*: Firestrike Extreme Demo in Dauerschleife. 
*Maximallast*: Gleichmäßige CPU Auslastung mit Prime95 und Auslastung der Grafikkarte mit FurMark. 
 
Alle Lasttests wurden in doppelter Ausführung mit einer Dauer von 30 Minuten durchgeführt. Im Anschluss wurden die erreichten Werte gemittelt.


*►Verbrauchsmessungen
*
Die Verbrauchsmessung erfolgte am Netzstecker des Rechners mit einem Energiemessgerät von ELV.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Wie stark schlägt der Mehrverbrauch zu Buche?*

Auch wenn die 35 Watt Unterschied bei Maximallast zwischen dem Dark Power Pro 11 und dem System Power auf den ersten Blick viel wirken, so will ich doch mal anhand einer Rechnung verdeutlichen, dass die Differenz nicht soviel ausmacht, wie man auf den ersten Blick eventuell annehmen möchte. Ich hoffe ich rechne hier keinen Unsinn zusammen:

Wir gehen einfach mal davon aus, dass der PC für 5 Tage die Woche jeweils 4 Stunden voll ausgelastet wird.

Dazu nehmen wir uns nun die Differenz her:
_*468,4 Watt – 433 Watt = 35,4 Watt Mehrverbrauch.*_

Eine Kilowattstunde kostet aktuell ca. 28,7 Cent. Um also den Mehrverbrauch zu errechnen brauchen wir also erstmal noch die Dauer über welche der Verbrauch anliegt:
_*5 Tage x 4 Stunden x 52 Wochen = 1040 Stunden pro Jahr*_

Nun wird einfach der Mehrverbrauch mit den Stunden und dem Preis pro *Kilo*wattstunde multipliziert. Im Anschluss dividiert man das Ganze noch mit 1000, um den Faktor Kilo aus dem Ergebnis zu eliminieren.
_*(1040 Stunden x 35,4 Watt x 0,287 €) / 1000 = 10,57€ Mehrkosten im Jahr*_

Das Pure Power 8 Netzteil würde im Jahr also im Worst Case Szenario in etwa  10,57 € an Mehrkosten verursachen. Da der PC nicht dauerhaft unter Volllast läuft, fällt der Wert eher noch geringer aus.

Spinnt man das Ganze nun noch weiter, dann kann man noch den Kaufpreis der Netzteile gegenüber stellen:
_*134€ für das DPP11 – 49€ für das SP8 = 85€ Differenz*_

Zwischen den Netzteilen liegt ein Preisunterschied von 85€. Teilt man das nun durch die jährlichen Mehrkosten, die mit dem günstigeren Netzteil entstehen. Dann kommt man auf die Zeit, die nötig ist bis sich der Kauf der Dark Power Pro amortisiert hätte:
_*85€ Preisunterschied / 10,57€ Mehrkosten pro Jahr = ~ 8 Jahre*_

Es würde im Schnitt also ungefähr 8 Jahre dauern bis sich die Anschaffung eines Dark Power Pro 11 gegenüber eines System Power 8 Netzteils gerechnet hat, zumindest dann wenn man mal nur auf den Verbrauch achtet. Das ist natürlich nur eine grobe Rechnung, die weder mit genauen Verbrauchsdaten rechnet, noch die über die Jahre schwankenden Strompreise berücksichtigt. Auch wird hier nicht die hochwertigere und damit langlebigere Bauteilbestückung des teureren Netzteils berücksichtigt!

*
►Lautstärkemessungen
*
Die Lautstärkemessung erfolgte mit einem Voltcraft SL-100Messgerät bei  ca 30cm Abstand zum Netzteil. Die Umgebungslautstärke lag bei 33,6 dbA.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Braineater (2. Februar 2017)

*Fazit*

*►Fazit*

Ich denke das Roundup hat gezeigt, dass man sich nicht unbedingt gleich durch eine "schlechtere" Effizienz abschrecken lassen muss. Allerdings gibt es ja noch andere Faktoren die für einen Kauf entscheidend sind.

Auch wenn das Dark Power Pro 11 mit einem sehr umfangreichen Zubehör-Paket begeistert, so ist doch der Lieferumfang des Straight Power 10 und des Pure Power 9 für den normalen Anwender mehr als ausreichend. Das System Power 8 Netzteil bildet das Schlusslicht, bringt aber im Grunde genommen auch alles mit was nötig ist. Deutliche Unterschiede gibt es bei den Kabellängen. Während das Dark Power Pro 11 und das Straight Power 10 hier noch mit ausreichenden Längen aufwarten, kann es beim Pure Power 9 und System Power 8 im Bereich der EPS und PCI-e Stränge schon kritisch werden, wenn es darum geht in einem größeren Tower die Kabel unsichtbar hinter dem Tray zu verlegen. Unterschiede gibt es auch beim verwendeten Sleeve. Während das Dark Power und Straight Power auf ein dichtmaschigeres Material setzen, verfügen die anderen beiden Serien über einen etwas weniger blickdichten Sleeve. Das Pure Power 9 setzt darüber hinaus in der modularen Variante auf Flachkabel. Immerhin sind bei allen Netzteilen alle Kabelstränge komplett Schwarz.

Ein abschließendes Fazit zu fällen, ist an dieser Stelle gar nicht so leicht wie ich es erwartet hatte. Meiner Meinung nach bietet das Straight Power 10 das beste Verhältnis aus Preis, Lautstärke und Effizienz und wäre damit für mich erste Wahl bei der Konfiguration eines neuen Systems.
Das Pure Power ist ein guter Kompromiss, wenn das Geld nicht ganz so locker sitzt. Das Netzteil schneidet etwas schlechter bei der Effizienz und Lautstärke unter Last ab. Auch die beigelegten Flachkabel sind sicherlich Geschmackssache. Wen diese Punkte nicht stören, der bekommt ein solides Netzteil, welches in der aktuellen Auflage „Pure Power 10“ sogar mit DC-DC Technik daherkommt und damit etwas näher an das Straight Power ranrückt. Wer noch knapper kalkulieren muss, der bekommt mit dem System Power 8, zu meiner Überraschung, ein doch recht brauchbares, wenn auch nicht unbedingt sehr leises Netzteil , welches erfreulicherweise sogar über alle wichtigen Schutzschaltungen verfügt.
Das Dark Power Pro 11 richtet sich mit seinen Extrafeatures vor allen Dingen an Enthusiasten und Overclocker, aber auch an alle die es extrem leise mögen. Allerdings wird dafür auch ein saftiger Aufpreis im Vergleich zum Straight Power 10 fällig.


====================================================================================================

*Dark Power Pro 11 500 Watt

Herstellerlink*:Leises Netzteil 550W High End PSU DARK POWER PRO 11 | 550W von be quiet!
*Preis*: 134€
*Effizienz*: 80 Plus Platin

*Pro:*


Sehr hochwertige Bauteilbestückung 
Umfangreiches Zubehör 
Entkoppeltes Gehäuse 
Flüsterleise, auch unter Last 
 
*Con:*


Preis 
Netzteiltiefe macht unter Umständen Probleme bei kompakteren Gehäusen 
 
====================================================================================================

*Straight Power 10 CM 500 Watt*

*Herstellerlink*: Leises Netzteil 500W Premium PSU STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 500W CM von be quiet!
Preis: 93€
Effizienz: 80 Plus Gold

*Pro:* 

Hochwertige Bauteilbestückung 
Sehr leise, auch unter Last 
 
*Con:*
-

====================================================================================================

*Pure Power 9 CM 500 Watt
*
*Herstellerlink*: http://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/685
*Preis*: 69€
*Effizienz*: 80 Plus Silber

*Pro:*

Solide Bauteilbestückung 
Bei geringer Last leise... 
 
*Con:* 

…unter steigender Last wahrnehmbar 
 
====================================================================================================
*
System Power 8 500 Watt*

*Herstellerlink*: http://www.bequiet.com/de/powersupply/666
*Preis*: 49€
*Effizienz*: 80 Plus

*Pro:*


Im Idle halbwegs leise 
günstig 
 
*Con:*


Deutlich hörbar unter Last 
vergleichsweise kurze Kabel


----------



## Braineater (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: [REVIEW] Be Quiet! Netzteile im Roundup -*

Thema ist online, viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Edit: Jetzt auch mit Bildern xD


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2017)

Du hättest noch drauf eingehen sollen, dass das Pure Power und das System Power Gruppenreguliert sind, während das E10 und das P11 Indy reguliert sind und dann es inzwischen ein Pure Power 10 gibt.
Ansonsten ist es i.O.


----------



## Braineater (3. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Anmerkung.

Im Fazit hatte ich das Pure Power 10 mal erwähnt, aber ich mache noch einen kleinen extra Abschnitt im technische Daten Bereich. Die anderen Daten werde ich auch noch unterbringen.


----------



## Tobi0613 (3. Februar 2017)

Hi, super Test      Gute Darstellung, Gliederung und nett zu lesen.

PS: Vorwort---> "500Watt bzw. 500Watt"  Glaube das eine sollte ne 550 sein.


----------



## RRe36 (3. Februar 2017)

Sehr schöner Vergleichstest . Zeigt auch noch mal schön das es nicht immer ein Dark Power sein muss und die effektiven Unterschiede zum Straight Power in puncto Effizienz und Lautstärke sehr gering sind.
Ich setz auch schon seit längerem auf be quiet! Netzteile da diese finde ich schlichtweg immer solide und zuverlässig gewesen sind. Hab mal ein Corsair 850 Watt Netzteil gehabt wo der semipassiv geregelte Lüfter nur sehr widerwillig an lief und dabei nervige Geräusche machte.


----------



## amdahl (3. Februar 2017)

Sehr schön. Vielleicht eine Kleinigkeit über die ich beim Überfliegen gestolpert bin:
Deine Diagramme "Effizienz" tragen tatsächlich den Verbrauch ab, also qualitativ den Kehrwert der Effizienz. Das kann ein wenig verwirrend sein, auch weil die Achsen nicht beschriftet sind.
So habe ich bein Diagramm "Effizienz Idle" tatsächlich erst mal gedacht es wäre ein Wirkungsgrad abgetragen, auch weil die X-Achse von 0 bis 100 geht und eben nicht beschriftet ist.


----------



## -Nightfly- (3. Februar 2017)

Super Übersicht, bestätigt für mich meine Wahl


----------



## XXTREME (3. Februar 2017)

Echt super Test, spitze .


----------



## Braineater (3. Februar 2017)

amdahl schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Vielleicht eine Kleinigkeit über die ich beim Überfliegen gestolpert bin:
> Deine Diagramme "Effizienz" tragen tatsächlich den Verbrauch ab, also qualitativ den Kehrwert der Effizienz. Das kann ein wenig verwirrend sein, auch weil die Achsen nicht beschriftet sind.
> So habe ich bein Diagramm "Effizienz Idle" tatsächlich erst mal gedacht es wäre ein Wirkungsgrad abgetragen, auch weil die X-Achse von 0 bis 100 geht und eben nicht beschriftet ist.



Du hast Recht, ist mir wohl durch die Lappen gegangen die Achsenbeschriftung anzufügen. Auch wäre es sicher übersichtlicher alle Verbrauchsmessungen mit einer einheitlichen Achse einzuteilen. Ich mache die Diagramme morgen einfach fix nochmal neu.


----------



## Gysi1901 (3. Februar 2017)

Alter Schwede, ein herausragender Test. Hast Du schon mal erwogen, so was beruflich zu machen?


----------



## Chukku (3. Februar 2017)

Respekt! geiler Test!

Ich schätze mal, dass ein Dark Power Pro erst bei höheren Leistungsstufen etwas mehr Sinn macht.. da macht der Prozentuale Effizienunterschied in absoluten Watt halt gleich deutlich mehr aus.
Die Stromkosten wären mir dabei nichtmal so wichtig. Aber man vergisst gerne, dass weniger Effizienz auch mehr Abwärme bedeutet, die weggekühlt werden muss. --> Lautstärke


----------



## lalaker (3. Februar 2017)

Sehr feiner Vergleichstest.

Bei der Grafik der PP9 Modelle hättest vlt. erwähnen sollen, dass das 500 CM Modell die Ausnahme ist, weil es zwei einzelne PCIe 6+2 Kabel zur Verfügung stellt, während die anderen Modelle dieser Reihe mit einem Y-Kabel daherkommen.

Besonders gut hat mir gefallen, dass du mathematisch dargestellt hast, wie lange es dauern kann, bis sich ein hocheffizientes hochpreisiges NT amortisiert, wenn man Fakten wie Qualität, Laufruhe usw. außer Acht lässt.


----------



## DBGTKING (3. Februar 2017)

Ok verstehe. Ich weis leider nicht was ich tuen sollte weil ich ein 750 watt 80 plus bronze habe das jetzt rund 10 - 11 jahre alt ist. Muss ich mir sorgen machen das es mir irgendwann um die ohren fliegt. Ich weis noch das es damals kein billiges netzteil war aber es war auch nicht das teuereste gewesen. Was ich damals nicht gewusst hatte das es für sli zu webig und für eine grafikkarte zu überdimensioniert war und ist. Jedoch habe ich am ende doch kein sli betrieben. Also ich hatte noch nie sli gehabt. Ich kenne aber jemand der hatte zwei 6600 gt als sli gehabt. Die steigerung war so gering gewesen die hätte er sich sparen können. Er hat sich es aber nicht extra gekauft weil er schon eine hatte und ich ihm meine an ihm verkauft hatte für geringes geld. Das ist aber schon sehr lange her. Heute würden wie ich sehe selbst wenn ich einen 8+ht MIT 4 ghz betreiben würden und winer einzelnen gtx 1080 als beispiel nehmen würde für 500 watt reichen würde und selbst wenn es ne titan die erste mut 6 GB Wo 215 watt braucht könnte denke ich mal locker noch reichen. Wird zwar etwas über 500 watt sein aber die netzteile werden wohl DAs schon packen Oder was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## RamonSalomon (3. Februar 2017)

Sehr schön! Nur warum taucht in den Diagrammen auf einmal das Dark Power 10 auf?
Hätte ich dein Review ein paar Wochen früher gehabt hätte ich mir nur das 10er Straight gegönnt


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Februar 2017)

Sehr schöne Arbeit. Hier sollten auch Laien eine Wahl treffen können.


----------



## Braineater (4. Februar 2017)

Also erstmal Danke für das ganze Feedback, ich hatte ehrlich gesagt garnicht damit gerechnet das der Test groß anklang findet, da doch der technische Aspekt wirklich sehr kurz gekommen ist 

@RamonSalomon: Das Dark Power Pro 10 taucht in der Liste auf, weil es das aktuelle netzteil in meinem Rechner war. Deswegen habe ich davon auch gleich Werte aufgenommen.

@DBTGKing: Normalerweise sagt man das man ein Netzteil nach 5 Jahren austauschen sollte, vor allen Dingen dann wenn damit ein aktueller Rechner aufgebaut werden soll.


----------



## DBGTKING (4. Februar 2017)

Ok dann have ich was falsch gemacht. DAs netzteil hat inzwischen drei grafikkarten erlebt. 7600 gt. Gtx 8800 und ne gtx 570 1,25 GB. Das IST jetzt auch schon wieder 3 jahre her Wo die letzte grafikkarte von ersten rechner zum zweiten wechselte. Ich habe wirklich Im ersten eine gtx titan 6 GB dtmrinnnen. Ob ich diesen stromfresser wirklich in den zweiten tuen sollte in der zukunft, IST wine gute frage. Der leistet für den stromberbrauch nicht sehr viel.da wird wohl sowas wie ne gtx 1060 besser passen. Nun DAs man eigegentlich alle 5 jahre wechseln muss habe ich Mir nicht bewusst gemacht.
was passiert wenn ich DAs netzteil nun weiter so betreibe. Lässt sich irgendwann der rechner nimmer einschalten. Das wäre dann die beste lösubg Weil der dann keine Anders hardware somit in den tod gerissen hätte.


----------



## Braineater (4. Februar 2017)

Naja was heißt du hast was falsch gemacht, noch ist ja nicht kaputt gegangen oder das Netzteil hat sich irgendwie negativ bemerkbar gemacht (gehe ich mal davon aus). Dennoch ist es halt eine Empfehlung ein Netzteil nicht unbedingt länger als 5 Jahre zu nutzen, ganz einfach weil die verbaute Elektronik auch altert. Zudem kann es sein, dass ein Netzteil in dem Alter mit dem Lastwechsel moderner Grafikkarten nicht so gut zurecht kommt.

P.S. Die Dagramme wurden aktualisiert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (4. Februar 2017)

Braineater schrieb:


> Also erstmal Danke für das ganze Feedback, ich hatte ehrlich gesagt garnicht damit gerechnet das der Test groß anklang findet, da doch der technische Aspekt wirklich sehr kurz gekommen ist
> 
> @RamonSalomon: Das Dark Power Pro 10 taucht in der Liste auf, weil es das aktuelle netzteil in meinem Rechner war. Deswegen habe ich davon auch gleich Werte aufgenommen.
> 
> @DBTGKing: Normalerweise sagt man das man ein Netzteil nach 5 Jahren austauschen sollte, vor allen Dingen dann wenn damit ein aktueller Rechner aufgebaut werden soll.



Wenn du dich mal in einen Laien hinein versetzt ist es gar nicht so schlimm das der technische Aspekt nicht so Umfangreich ausfällt, da dann wieder ein große Gefahr für Verunsicherung durch zuviel Input enstehen könnte. Ich finde gerade für Laien ist das hier so schön übersichtlich und ich sage das auch als "Laie".


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. März 2017)

Ist die Lautstärke des Pure Power 9 mit dem Pure Power 10 zu vergleichen? Weißt du (oder sonst wer hier) das zufällig?


----------



## Braineater (7. März 2017)

Das PurePower10 soll wohl noch einen Tick leiser arbeiten. Aufgrund der modernisierten Technik würde ich das PurePower10 aber sowieso dem älteren PurePower 9 vorziehen.


----------



## Bartolas (7. März 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ist die Lautstärke des Pure Power 9 mit dem Pure Power 10 zu vergleichen? Weißt du (oder sonst wer hier) das zufällig?



Bei Hardwarelux steht, das sie gleich Laut bzw Leise sind. Etwas leiser müsste die Straight Serie sein.

be quiet! Pure Power 10 600W CM im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. März 2017)

Mein erster Eindruck ist nahezu unhörbar, ganz anders als beim L8. Habe das 400er


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. März 2017)

Ich hab in meinem "Bastel-PC" ein E10 mit 400W. Mir geht´s neben der Lautstärke nur um´s (nicht vorhandene) Kabelmanagement. Das wäre für mich ein Grund zum wechseln gewesen, wenn die Lautstärke bzw besser gesagt die Stille, die gleiche gewesen wäre 

Falls also jmd einen Tipp hat für "PSU, Kabelmanagement, leise(r) wie(als) E10" - nur her damit. Leistung 300W-400W sind völlig ausreichend


----------



## Guru4GPU (9. März 2017)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Falls also jmd einen Tipp hat für "PSU, Kabelmanagement, leise(r) wie(als) E10" - nur her damit. Leistung 300W-400W sind völlig ausreichend



Wenn du ein Pure Power 10 nimmst würde ich aber mindestens eins mit 400W nehmen, das hat nämlich DC-DC, die 300W und 350W Versionen nicht


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (9. März 2017)

Guru4GPU schrieb:


> Wenn du ein Pure Power 10 nimmst würde ich aber mindestens eins mit 400W nehmen, das hat nämlich DC-DC, die 300W und 350W Versionen nicht



Wie gesagt: hab ein E10 und würde nur wechseln, wenn das neue Netzteil a) genau so leise/leiser ist, b) technisch genau so (hoch-)wertig ist und c) Kabelmanagement hat ^^ Unter b) fällt natürlich auch so etwas wie DC-DC  Da zZ aber nur ein G4560 - und vllt in Zukunft mal ein 7350K - betrieben wird, würden mir theoretisch die 300W locker ausreichen


----------



## Kawa (15. August 2017)

Bin gerade dabei mein Be Quite zu Sleeven. Bin mit den Netzteil soweit auch zufrieden, finde aber das Innenleben ist alles andere als "Professionell" bei mir sind sogar einige Sachen schräg/schief eingebaut. 
Klar da ist nicht soviel Platz. Finde es trotzdem komisch.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2017)

Also, ich hätte ja an deiner Stelle auf das E11 gewartet. Das ist Voll modular.


----------

